

Fired for posting photos of DHS vehicles - dswiese
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/11/missouri-man-fired-for-posting-pictures-of-dhs-vans-to-facebook/

======
ZanyProgrammer
I can understand hotel workers not taking pics of guests (assuming the DHS
folk were guests) but you can't seriously expect your movements to be private
if you're going around in pickups with police and the name of your agency
proudly displayed.

